# The Little Vac That Could



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

I would not say it is the wrong size. Perfect size for hooking up to your random orbital sanders and disc sanders


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes, like I said, for small power tools


----------

